
The CSS Trashman - begriffs
http://www.csstrashman.com
======
meric
This is awesome. One thing though. Instead of having to wait for the results
to be calculated how about emailing the results when it's done? That way
there's less need to keep the page open.

~~~
begriffs
Good idea, especially with the HN traffic overloading my worker dynos right
now. I'm scaling them up, but I'm afraid what this might cost...

~~~
ErikHuisman
Why not use the users browser itself to calculate the results?

------
thomasrambaud
Not using a CSS rule in a single page doesn't mean you don't use it elsewhere
=> the generated CSS is necessarily wrong.

This tool is useless but being a POC.

~~~
deanclatworthy
Exactly. I minify my site's CSS but there are rules used on only some pages.
Unless you crawl the whole of a website, this tool is useless for any site
that has more than one page.

You'd be better off using SitePoint's DustMeSelectors as it at least makes an
effort to crawl the site's CSS: <http://www.sitepoint.com/dustmeselectors/>

(bit out of date though, it seems)

~~~
bazzargh
Yes, 2.2 is out of date. DustMeSelectors 3.01 is now at
<http://www.brothercake.com/dustmeselectors/> (or just use the Firefox add-ons
search to install it from Mozilla, not a random site)

------
rodion_89
Totally killed all of my media queries..

<http://jairaj.org> <http://www.csstrashman.com/styles/495>

~~~
begriffs
Yeah, it's still beta. It's powered inside by this open source library
<https://github.com/begriffs/css-ratiocinator>

Please submit issues on github and I'll work on addressing them.

~~~
saint-loup
Hi,

"Ratiocinator" is a nice name. Is "begriffs" a reference to the
Begriffsschrift ?

~~~
begriffs
Yes it is! This is kind of nerdy, but I have a picture of Frege hanging on my
wall for inspiration. :)

Is Saint-Loup a reference to Proust's friend?

~~~
saint-loup
It is. :)

------
thejosh
Could you add an email field so it emails us when the job is done?

------
begriffs
Sorry for the outage. I ran past the free-level heroku db capacity. It's
upgraded and the site is back up.

------
geuis
For a cross-browser, client side solution that you run yourself and have a lot
of control over, check out Helium. <http://github.com/geuis/helium-css>.

~~~
oyvindeh
Or for something you can run from command line, with no browser required
(which may be a pro or a con, depending on your perspective), check
<https://github.com/operasoftware/ucss>. (Disclaimer: I wrote it.)

------
_cbdev
In what sense is using absolute pixel values in your CSS better than using
percentage of the parent element or em's? Last I checked, it was the other way
round.

------
mackmcconnell
I have no problem waiting if the thing actually works and will clean up my
css. After implementing the new styles, is it looking just as good?

------
jwarren
It's a nice idea, but it broke both sites I tried it on. I'm happy to supply
bug reports if that'll help.

------
Karn
Sorry, I don't get the point of this. It took my CSS with related rules
grouped together and spread them all over, and expanded my shorthand CSS into
longhand. The file size change was minimal.

Also, telling people "your X is garbage" isn't the best way to greet your
users.

~~~
Jgrubb
Try not to take it personally. Maybe you're not the target market.

------
creigh
Surprised to get a message about being in a queue. Have they heard of
concurrency? Lots of people are doing it. Unless I dont understand what
they're doing (Always a chance of that).

~~~
Indyan
Its the latter. The bottleneck here is resource availability. This is a free
service, running on Heroku. He probably can't afford to just throw new worker
dynos at it.

More about Job queuing: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/background-
jobs-queuei...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/background-jobs-
queueing)

